# No More LD Wife-An Amazing Sex Weekend



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I can officially say that my former LD wife has not only turned the corner, but screeched and left more than tire marks. 

We have sparked our sex life of late and booked a weekend away alone at one of those 'romantic' resorts (in-room pool, jacuzzi, etc.) to seal the deal. 

I brought along an entire bag full of new toys, DVDs and the like. Needless to say, it was quite the experience and my wife and I divulged into some new territories and had basically constant sex for two and a half days. 

I'm not going to get too graphic here, but we did some stuff that was a pipe dream in our 17+ years of marriage. She shocked the crap out of me with some of it and I'm one happy camper. 

It was less than two months ago that we has a serious sit down and had to hash out some troubling issues. Her LD was causing me to be a jerk and something had to be addressed. 

I had posted a few times what were the key ingredients to this transformation, but ill do so again here in the hope tat it can work for others:

1- She admitted that it was her who changed over the years with her sex drive
2- I admitted that I needed to stop harping on everything related 
3- she wanted to do something about it and was willing to try 
4- 50 Shades of Grey trilogy 
5- Rabbit vibrator
6- DHEA supplements ( Both of us feel that this was the main cause of her now increased libido)


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

#3 is probably the most important one there.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> #3 is probably the most important one there.


That was the one that allowed us to take the further steps. 

We used to have a great sex life but two kids and work got in the way. I'm just glad it's coming back around.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

It just all of a sudden returned?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> It just all of a sudden returned?


It was a slow return over the past six or seven weeks. I feel that once she put it in her head that we did have a healthy sex life for a number of years (and the past 10 was the exception) that the other ingredients just fell into place. 

Plus, we are in our md-40s and testosterone therapy has been a blessing for me. I did some research and low T can be an issue for a woman's libido, too. So I suggested te DHEA to her and that can e of help in that same area.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> #3 is probably the most important one there.


Agree! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angeltots (Oct 30, 2012)

Are DHEA supplements over the counter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Angeltots said:


> Are DHEA supplements over the counter?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes. read up on it first.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> yes. read up on it first.


My husband liked DHEA but it made me angry and irritable.


----------



## SanDiegoRacer313 (Oct 26, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> My husband liked DHEA but it made me angry and irritable.


Were both of you taking them Mavash?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> It was a slow return over the past six or seven weeks. I feel that once she put it in her head that we did have a healthy sex life for a number of years (and the past 10 was the exception) that the other ingredients just fell into place.
> 
> Plus, we are in our md-40s and testosterone therapy has been a blessing for me. I did some research and low T can be an issue for a woman's libido, too. So I suggested te DHEA to her and that can e of help in that same area.


That's a great report. Congratulations on your success. About 85% of my clients are in the over 40 set, most of those over 50. A lot of them, men and women, are on test, but I've got one guy who is 71 (with a 37 wife) who has a 770 test. Naturally.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> That's a great report. Congratulations on your success. About 85% of my clients are in the over 40 set, most of those over 50. A lot of them, men and women, are on test, but I've got one guy who is 71 (with a 37 wife) who has a 770 test. Naturally.


If I was 71 and had a 37 wife, you'd bet I'd better be a 770 naturally


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry for being clueless, but what is DHEA?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I didn't know it was OK for women to use DHEA ....just looked it up

DHEA; The Most Underrated Supplement For Women?

Dhea, depression, mood swings, low sex drive - Women Living Naturally


My drive was so high 4 yrs ago, I needed something to lower it... I didn't take anything... I wasn't even eating right -really...

4 yrs later...I'm still going strong.....still nice to know these supplements are out there if I feel I am slipping. 

I do give my husband DHEA... Zinc....B-12...just to name a few... used to give him Horny Goat weed too, not sure if that really made a difference. Ha ha



> *40isthenew20 said:* We have sparked our sex life of late and booked a weekend away alone at one of those 'romantic' resorts (in-room pool, jacuzzi, etc.) to seal the deal.


 I Love your username :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:....sounds very similar to where we went ....

Champagne Tower, Glass Tub, Hotel Room Jacuzzi, Heart Shaped Tub 

This was the most Romantic setting...loved this ROOM......I had my ipod filled with love songs playing lightly 24/7 , we had our own heart shaped pool behind closed doors, a champainge glass hot tub... we so overloaded that thing with bubbles , they were dripping onto the floor below. Lots of laughter, had our own private photo shoot. 

Also had a round bed, mirrors on the ceiling with lit up constellations We enjoyed that atmosphere so very much....we booked it for the next year on another property of theirs, same room. 

They also had ice skating, horse back riding, speed boats, paddle boats, bike riding, hiking trails, the food was amazing- we got to sit with other couples & "talk about marraige" , also had night club entertainment, sports activities & an onsite Photographer .


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Out of curiousity, how exactly do you get into that thing?


----------



## StrangerInTheAlps (Jul 3, 2012)

Use DHEA with caution especially if you are female. This is a potent hormone and being over the counter does not mean without risk. Adverse cardiac rhythm effects being the most serious. Most supplement dosages are extreme (25mg or much higher) considering that the average man's adrenal glands in his late teens only produce 25mg/day. A woman produces far less of this testosterone pre-cursor. Most docs would recommend only supplementing if testing shows a deficiency, and then probably only at 5-10mg/day maximum for someone in their 40's-50's.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I didn't know it was OK for women to use DHEA ....just looked it up
> 
> DHEA; The Most Underrated Supplement For Women?
> 
> ...


Touché ! These places are great. But we didn't do any horseback ridingLOL. Mostly spent indoors banging the snot out of each other and my wife not having to worry about keeping her orgasms on low volume with no kids a door away. 

We indulged in some new territories that were pleasantly shocking to me. Is it possible to love your spouse more after that? I believe so.


----------

